# υποσιάγονο = chin strap | chin rest



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Κάνω μια μικρή έρευνα για αυτή τη λέξη, την οποία κατάφερα να βρω μόνο στην Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Δρανδάκη να περιγράφει το λουράκι («δερμάτινος ταινία») που συγκρατεί το πηλήκιο των στρατιωτικών.*

Στο διαδίκτυο βλέπουμε ότι χρησιμοποιείται για το λουράκι του κράνους (του μοτοσικλετιστή, αλλά, υποθέτω και του στρατιώτη). Επίσης για το εξάρτημα του βιολιού όπου ακουμπά το σαγόνι για να στερεώνει το όργανο.







|




Εκτός του ότι μια τόσο συνηθισμένη λέξη δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα λεξικό (και ίσως εξαιτίας αυτού) τα περισσότερα παραδείγματα φαίνεται να την έχουν ανορθόγραφη, με ένα -_ω_- που δεν ξέρω αν προκαλείται από την ονομαστική _σιαγών_ (αλλά _της σιαγόνος_ και _η σιαγόνα / το σαγόνι_) ή λόγω επίδρασης από π.χ. _τρίγωνο_.


* Για να μην ψάχνετε άδικα: δεν υπάρχει σε Δημητράκο, Σταματάκο, Πρωΐας, ΠαπΛεξ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 20, 2012)

η σιαγών - της σιαγόνος, σιαγονικός...ίσως το ωμέγα, θυμίζει και τον αγώνα

Στο στρατό το λέγαμε υποσιάγονο αλλά μου αρέσει και το υποσάγονο, που βρίσκω.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 20, 2012)

Το λουράκι του κράνους μοτοσικλετιστή δεν λέγεται υποσιάγονο, μάλλον διότι δεν εδράζεται στο σαγόνι ή πιο σωστά στην κούρμπα του σαγονιού όπως στο στρατιωτικό κράνος της φωτό. Αντίθετα, στο κράνος μοτοσικλετιστή υπάρχει άλλο μέρος που λέγεται υποσιάγονο, και είναι μια μαλακή ταινία στο κάτω μπροστινό εσωτερικό μέρος που αγκαλιάζει όλο το σαγόνι από κάτω με σκοπό να σφραγίζει το πρόσωπο και να μην μπαίνει κρύος αέρας (το χειμώνα) στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες ή σκόνη/εντομα. 






(με κόκκινο το λουράκι, με κίτρινο το υποσιάγονο)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> (με κόκκινο το λουράκι, με κίτρινο το υποσιάγονο)


Πράγματι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Είστε καταπληκτικοί. Ελπίζω να μας διαβάζουν οι λεξικογράφοι...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2012)

Σε άλλο register, λέγεται καπιτσάλι (το οποίο εδώ μεταφράζεται υποσιαγώνιο κόσμημα).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2012)

> There is an old samurai saying, "When the battle is over, tighten your chin strap" (of your helmet)



Ένα χρήσιμο ρητό που συνιστά να βρισκόμαστε πάντα σε επιφυλακή, _ειδικά _όταν νομίζουμε ότι ο κίνδυνος έχει πια περάσει. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Μάλιστα!

Το υποσιαγώνιο (καπουτσάλι, καπτσάλι, καμπτσέλι, καψάλλι. χρυσοκαπτσέλι, μιγούρ, μαγκούρι, λουρίδα) αποτελεί ταινία υφασμάτινη ή μεταλλική (ασήμι, ασήμι επιχρυσωμένο) που συγκρατεί τον κεφαλόδεσμο στο κάτω τμήμα. 
http://www.ageofimmortals.com/shop1/index.php?main_page=page&id=345&chapter=0

Έτσι βλέπουμε ότι το _*υποσιαγώνιο_ είναι άλλη μια διαδεδομένη ανορθογραφία.

Το Αντίστροφο φιλοξενεί το *υποσάγονο*, αλλά το διαδίκτυο δεν του δίνει πολλά ευρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Σε άλλο register, λέγεται καπιτσάλι.


+1. Καπιτσάλι στο ένδοξο ΠΝ (όταν βγάζαμε άγημα :)).


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2012)

Το υποσάγονο χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία εμένα θα με έκανε να σκεφτώ το διπλοσάγονο.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> +1. Καπιτσάλι στο ένδοξο ΠΝ (όταν βγάζαμε άγημα :)).



Πώς φαινόμαστε οι ναύτες όμως ε; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Οι μοδίστρες, εννοείς; :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 20, 2012)

Πολλά υποσιαγώνια (έτσι, με ωμέγα) / καπιτσάλια σε γυναικείους κεφαλόδεσμους, εδώ. Περίμενα να υπάρχει αρχαιολογική αργκό λόγω περιγραφών του κράνους (παρότι δεν έδεναν όλα στο πηγούνι, αν θυμάμαι καλά), αλλά φευ, όλο κάτι ιμάντες και λουράκια βρίσκω. Από την άλλη βέβαια, chin strap δεν είναι και κανένας εξειδικευμένος όρος. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, βλέπω πως, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, παραγναθίδες είναι και οι φαβορίτες, όχι μόνο τα πλαϊνά, κινητά συνήθως τμήματα του κράνους (όπως στην αρχαία).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2012)

Εκτεταμένη χρήση τού ωμέγα υπάρχει και στις _σιαγώνες _(αντί του ορθού _σιαγόνες_).

ΥΓ Βάζω κι ένα _υποσιάγωνο _στο νήμα, ώστε να γκουγκλάρεται κι έτσι. :)


----------

